# Uni Oil, Wheat Free Spaghetti & Chablis!



## leah elisheva (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy new week to all you great winos!!!!!!!

While I've SMOKED uni (sea urchin) before and do adore it, today was just about a super quickie, healthful and still exotic meal, and so here is what I did.













DSCF8179.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 25, 2014






I had only a couple tongues of the sea urchin (uni) roe...













DSCF8180.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 25, 2014






And I added Greek olive oil...













DSCF8181.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 25, 2014






And I whisked that together and poured it over some wheat-free (brown rice & flax) spaghetti mixed with frozen chopped spinach and fresh chopped shallot, (using up odds and ends today) and I paired this with Chablis!













DSCF8186.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 25, 2014






Red sea salt and black pepper and a bit of plain olive oil added just before eating, made for the meal...













DSCF8187.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 25, 2014






The TEXTURE of the uni was so creamy, although next time I would prefer a double portion as to get even MORE fantastic creaminess and also more flavor. (And it was all I could do not to eat the uni right then, before whisking, and so next time I'll need some as my "appetizer" or snack while I cook, and some to whisk in...













DSCF8188.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 25, 2014






Also, this particular box of wheat-free spaghetti was mostly broken! Hence little bits, (instead of the illustrious twirling and swirling of normal spaghetti) had to be scooped up.

Next time, I'd use black rice soba noodles instead, (stunning black-purple color, sturdy), and some green onion instead of shallot, but hey, this is how we learn, and from our "mediocre" creations, yes? It still was quite healthful and tasty!













DSCF8190.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 25, 2014






To me, sea urchin is the sexiest of foods or most "aphrodisiacal" of foods - even if some dishes are more my "favorite" dish, or meal, I think that uni, game meat tartare or carpaccio, avocado, Alaskan King Crab Legs, and black sea salt and any OIL, are all sultry and ambrosial and special foods! (I love raw oysters and raw clams but don't find them as alluring as the aforementioned items). Really big, bold and still somewhat syrupy red wine makes that list. (I love White Burgundy and this Chablis thus was simply wonderful). But the red is sexier, when done well, and so it's interesting how food can be so emotionally enjoyable.

And you? What are your favorite aphrodisiacal foods? (I am hoping that since it's FOOD we're talking about now and not people, that the admin is OK and not irate with my question)? From a culinary perspective, I do find it to be an interesting topic.













DSCF8191.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 25, 2014






OK then, here's to a fabulous new week and for all! I look forward to your smokes and sips and will get back to smoking, even though today's meal was not.

Cheers to all! - Leah


----------



## knuckle47 (Aug 25, 2014)

As a genuine chips and pretzel guy, you're scaring me man....whew I could never even think of tasting that....I know,  my bad  ;)


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey Knucle47!!! That's fair, although uni is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo incredibly good!!!

A good steak dinner with the meat cooked on the outside yet cold in the middle is also good mind you.













DSCF8057.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 26, 2014






But uni, now that's just creamy and dreamy stuff!!!!!!!!! Smiles.

Happy Tuesday to you! What's on today's menu? Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 26, 2014)

OK *Knuckle47!*  

Today's steak dinner, just completed, should be more your fancy?

NY strip (New Zealand Grass fed) and FROZEN from Trader Joe's no less, as I have learned, thanks to Foamheart's neighbor, that by grilling a frozen steak, I can indeed get the fat seared well and yet keep it cold in the middle! (And I need my steak cold in the middle, not rare, not merely bloody, but COLD) and yet I want the fat hot and sizzly and crispy! I don't ask for much right?

In any event, his suggested method worked beautifully, this particular NY strip cut at Trader Joe's is incredible (I have made raw steak tartare with it for company, twice and they just downright adored it) and it's just tasty meat!

Paired with a Penfold's quick pick "Bin 8" Cab-Shiraz" today, this really was delightful!

Meanwhile, here's wishing you a fabulous and terrific Tuesday! Conch ceviche is on my menu for Thursday or Friday and so stay tuned!!!!!!!

Happy all! Cheers! - Leah













DSCF8196.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 26, 2014


















DSCF8200.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 26, 2014


















DSCF8202.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 26, 2014


















DSCF8204.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 26, 2014


















DSCF8207.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 26, 2014






(These are a little overdone to my liking and yet were thankfully still cold in the middle nonetheless).


----------



## knuckle47 (Aug 26, 2014)

I told ya !  You're scarin' me.  Actually I think were having left over chicken from the grilled fajitas we made for 7 visiting 24 year old nurses of my nieces' bachelorette party.  They came over from VT and stayed a long weekend.  THEN, they partied in Atlantic City til 6am.  Man, those days are long gone for me.  My wife and I made them breakfast the next day...eggs, bacon, French toast and pancakes and. . .  they all seem to want to come back. 

I loved having them all here, it was quite an experience.  First to see the vibrancy in their lives and activities and second, to show how old I must have gotten and I'm only twice their age

So...chicken *and* maybe an exotic European type salad.... ( yes we use Greek olive oil for that)


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 26, 2014)

Well your house guests and feasting and fun - and breakfast too - all sounded delightful!

I bet the pack of gals had an absolute ball with you all! And it's exciting and wonderful about your niece!

Meanwhile, your exotic salad sounds good! You see that? I love Greek olive oil too, and so I'm not so scary right? Smiles.

What a happy gathering you had! I love that! Here's to more fun for all, and a wonderful evening! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## knuckle47 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hope you know Leah, you're my kinda people. There's just a slightly different beat to the rhythm of our lives.  I know mine grew out of my northeast kingdom formative years.  That had a huge influence.  The hard part is carrying all that to where I am now regionally.  Thank goodness it's rural. I might have been the nut in the end of the cul de sac!  :yahoo:


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 27, 2014)

Indeed, *Knuckle47,* we're not too far apart despite our palates or particular cravings and taste.

AND I'll have you know that MY certain preferences came out of MY formative Northeast Kingdom years as well, in that I just loathed that environment, and growing up there, that happiness for me did always mean going somewhere else, eating something exotic and missing from that area, learning a new language, and so it goes.

Yes every writer has tremendous angst with wherever they grew up, right? That's where libation comes in!

Now, now, I am candid about such things but can appreciate the foliage, the syrup, the bucolic scenery, and, well, that pretty calendar-esque stuff.

The oceanside (even the smell) is more my cup of Cabernet than the mountains, but I am grateful nonetheless, for having experienced the small town place of my origin for many human reasons.

In any event, time to think of what to SMOKE and what to SIP today!!!!

What's everyone having and pairing together?? I want to know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy Wednesday!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Aug 27, 2014)

If you saw that distinctive Wynns black & white woodcut label but with a red stripe that's a Cab,Merlot,Shiraz blend as cheap as $13 here for 2012 vintage .
I  know some US states have it , great week night wine .  If you like the  Penfolds bin  8 you will love this. 
One of the guys at work got a case delivered I will try to stick a photo up tomorrow.


----------



## knuckle47 (Aug 27, 2014)

The scent of the shoreline is a true favorite here as well being only 20 minutes from the ocean, it is an easy get.  I also remember as a kid that smell in the air as my grandparents would take us fishing very early in the am.  It's like the smell of coffee when you're asleep and it wakes you up.  That smell of seaweed salt air and ozone is energizing and let's you know you are in the land masses of the glaciers of million of years ago. I know that just sounds weird but that is how the mountains remain and the river valleys developed.  I'm just standing there a lot later :biggrin:

Hers a great pairing...last night opened a bottle of Martini & Rossi Asti....with peaches and Rainier cherries


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey *Knuckle47! *Now that is one majestically articulated description of the sea! FANTASTIC! And I agree with your coffee analogy too! (I drink only 3 things - coffee, water, and wine - and so they had better be the best)! The ocean is a treasure as well!

Meanwhile, your pairing sounded really happy and perfect on a hot summer night! So fun! Glad you enjoyed, AND shared it here, as I do want more people to share their sips and smokes!

And *Mick,* thanks for the tip on the Wynn's bottle! I will indeed keep my eyes open! Today I am drinking "The 7 Deadly Zins" to see if I get a reaction, and grilling bluefish shortly as well.

Meanwhile, happy midweek to all!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 27, 2014)

And here's today's grilled bluefish paired with The 7 Deadly Zins as my experiment!

The fish, (isn't bluefish such an amazing fish), was fantastic, the arugula in my salad dressing was lovely and the wine did NOT give me a reaction, thankfully, but wasn't "Delicious" and was just mediocre. I'm not a zealous Zin fan anyway, and this was fine, just nothing terrific.

What's everyone else eating and smoking and sipping??? Cheers! - Leah













DSCF8215.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 27, 2014


















DSCF8217.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 27, 2014


















DSCF8218.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 27, 2014


----------



## moikel (Aug 27, 2014)

Italians call it primitivo.Zinfandell doesn't have following here.

What is interesting is durif which to you would be petit syrah. Planted years ago because it was resistant to powder mildew & used in fortified wines in a couple of wine regions around where I grew up.

Its now made into table wine but is often over the odds for alcohol content. Deep brooding dark inky black purple . Morello cherries,liquorice ,plum ,dark chocolate & spice.I met the leading exponent of it at a wine show ,my sort of left field ,marching to his own drum sort of bloke.Warrabilla  Wines by Andrew Sutherland-Smith."Master of the Massive"

Similes like "hippopotamus in a tutu" have been used which I prefer to "Frankenstein like" when wine writers try to come to grips with how big they are.In response to critics of its alcohol levels he said ' the only thing worse than a mean,green wine is a mean green wine writer
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






….so long as the wine is in balance ,we don't care if its !4%  or !8%"

I have about 60 bottles . Some are 17% ,hot harvest season. I will bust one out soon .Not sure what I can cook to go with it.May have to go to my water buffalo connection.


----------



## moikel (Aug 27, 2014)

IMG_0940.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 27, 2014


















IMG_0941.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 27, 2014






My mistake 18% 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Its a hippo walking a fine line ,the wrong side is porty,jammy,dead fruit characters ,the right side is the great behemoth thats light on his feet,with the very best of those morello cherry,dark plum ,dark chocolate  gifts in his arms keen to give you a big hug.

If it wasn't 11 am I would have a glass now


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 28, 2014)

Ahh yes Mick! Petite syrah!

Funny, our % of alcohol here just looks like a mere child's fruit punch compared to your heavy hitter gargles! I do love Uruguayan "Tannat" which is pretty powerful and packed with a mighty alcohol %, and then a good Italian Amarone from time to time (when needing something to go with Wooly Mammoth, right) as well.

Your flasks could slay tigers however! I look forward to some posts and pairings with them! Such full bodied stuff!!!! How fun!

Meanwhile, happy Thursday to you and to all!!!!!!! Make it delicious!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello Great Cookies! And happy Thursday to you!!!

So today's box of pasta was quite thankfully NOT broken into little bits, and hence some fantastic SWIRLING & TWIRLING could take place, unlike my uni episode the other day, when the spaghetti was all torn.













DSCF8226.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 28, 2014






Using up odds and ends today therefore, I took some wheat-free spaghetti (made of brown rice & flax), and some snails, and colored heirloom tomatoes and raw elephant garlic...













DSCF8227.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 28, 2014


















DSCF8228.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 28, 2014






I mixed that all up, added herbs de Provence and black pepper and blue sea salt and luscious olive oil...













DSCF8229.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 28, 2014


















DSCF8230.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 28, 2014


















DSCF8231.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 28, 2014






I paired this with Barolo, which, for the record, was WAY older than I do prefer my wines to be; but dry and luscious nonetheless.













DSCF8232.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 28, 2014


















DSCF8233.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 28, 2014


















DSCF8234.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 28, 2014






And for a "use up what's around" kind of day and pairing, this was really superb!!!













DSCF8235.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 28, 2014


















DSCF8236.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 28, 2014






Tomorrow is conch ceviche, which I am bringing to the kind fishmonger who ordered my conch, and yet meanwhile, I really LOVED today's simple dinner!!!

Happy fantastic Thursday to all therefore! What are you eating and pairing today????

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah who loves to twirl & swirl!!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 28, 2014)

Uni is pure luxury and the seared steaks are perfect. Bluefish on the other hand...No Freakin' Way! I have caught them, cooked them many ways and have had them prepared with some of the best techniques by pro's that can make magic with anything. Sorry Love but YUK! 

The hardest part of living in PA is the State run liquor stores. They will only stock what will sell fast and special orders require multiple case purchases. Not in my budget. I would love to try Mick's Warrabilla PS. I am absolutely fascinated by hugely complex big black Red's that are like a meal prepared by Thomas Keller for his most loved friends and family. With each bite (sip) a multitude of changing flavors wash over the tongue. As each second passes not only are the flavors changing but continue to build. A red so huge that it is nearly a meal in itself. The best and worst wine experience in my life took place some 25 years ago at an ultra high end invitation only wine tasting. A vintner from an Australian winery, treated myself and the group I was with to a Reserve Chardonnay. This Oak aged beauty was crisp and somewhat citrusy as it hit the tongue but within a second exploded into hot Butter that seemed almost thick. This was followed by Caramel, Butterscotch, Vanilla, and Toasted Brioche. This just went on and on, truly amazing. This was by far the best wine I have ever tasted, the high point of my years experiencing wine. The worst part was, I neglected to write down the name of the wine or winery...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Maybe some day I will stumble across this magical elixir again...JJ


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi There Dear Fabulous Chefy!

And thank you for that delectable description! How majestic and ambrosial and incredible! I now want to try that wine as well! (Or as people in the diner scene, in, "When Harry Met Sally" said so well; "I'll have what she's having")! Smiles.

Your grape sounded so great!

Also, I am personally inviting you for my special bluefish pâté, and for whenever you and I and bluefish are able to time it well! REALLY!













DSCF0756.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 28, 2014






I recognize that you have had master chefs prepare you bluefish and you can't stand it, (and I am not a chef, don't play one on TV, and won't pretend to be), and YET, I am so passionate about this Pâté, and mine is all done healthfully, minimalistically, and it is just such a treat; that if you at least _sample _it, I will then accept whatever you think.

Meanwhile, I just enjoyed your posting here today and to the hilt!

May more people chime in amid this group (and join this group) as we have so much fun!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh, (JJ), I meant to say too, that if you can find a Malvasia Bianco, (our Mckinnon's grocery store has a superb one for 14 dollars, that I was surprised and delighted to discover), Malvasia is a fantastic and super sultry white wine that is a blend of grapes and has a nose like Scotch, and then tastes like Scotch Meets Macademia Nut Oil Meets Butterscotch and yet a dry finish! VERY ALLURING stuff!

OK, other than my bone dry White Burgundy fetish, that's one of the more sensational whites that I can suggest. 

Although YOUR description from that epic event, just sounds out of this world!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dls1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow Leah, you've been very busy recently. Some great looking meals, and fine liquid pairings. I've been overly busy and not on the forum much recently, but glad I checked in and found your thread.

Uni is a marvelous treat and one of my favorites, though I've only had it at restaurants as it's difficult to find at retail where I am. Most recently, I had it in the form as a uni panini at a tiny tapas bar in Manhattan, El Quinto Pino. Great craft bread slathered in fresh sweet butter with a sprinkling of Korean mustard oil. Over the top.

I find it interesting that uni is commonly misunderstood and most often (and mistakenly) referred to as the roe, coral or egg sack of the round, spiny sea creature known as the sea urchin. Uni is/are simply the gonads, or reproductive organs responsible for the production of sperm or eggs of the sea urchin, and there's 5 to a package. Also, it's said that certain sea urchins, depending upon the water temperature in which they're raised, are simultaneous hermaphrodites, or true "he/shes". Personally, I can't vouch for that, but I would think for a hard core foodie, that would be a rare and precious treat as a sample platter of both testes and ovaries. Yummy!

The steak looks great, also. I've cooked them frozen many times and it's a nearly foolproof method of producing the perfect steak. Just a super hot sear straight from the freezer followed by a visit to a pre-heated 200 degree oven (or smoker). Start checking the internal temperature around 15-20 minutes in and take it to the temp that's ideal for you. Rest a little and carve.

Check your local purveyors for the Wynn's Mick mentioned. I found their 2010 black label cabsav at a nearby shop in the Chicago area recently, and it was great. That said, it's a wine that benefits from laying away for awhile, and a few years down the road, it will be that much better.


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi David and happy Thursday to you!

It's great to hear from you, and thanks for nice words on the various foods here indeed!

I LOVE learning about the sea urchins being hermaphrodites (or some of them anyway) and to be eating the reproductive organs and it's so exciting!!! Fantastic!! Now I love them even more!!

I do think that MORE uni should have been in that pasta the other day, and also with a box of pasta that wasn't broken.

But nonetheless, how terrific to learn more about it!

And here is to finding more of it or more often (tricky to track down here all that often, unless shipping it in from elsewhere and paying for shipping thus), although what you ate in NY just sounded incredibly good!

Ironically, I am making conch ceviche tomorrow, (and bringing some to the fish monger who got me the conch), and the shelf life and window for that is ONLY tomorrow, and I have a lunch appointment out! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!

However, may the fish monger eat well! Smiles.

In any event, I will look for the Wynn's - so far no dice but I am continuing the search - as that sounds really nice!

Meanwhile, happy evening to all! I just ate two soft boiled eggs dipped into Dijon mustard and black pepper. (Late day snack for me and guilty pleasure of sorts I suppose). Although I do not have guilt about pleasure and so here's to those eggs!

Happy all! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Aug 28, 2014)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 28, 2014


----------



## moikel (Aug 28, 2014)

Crap photo I had to use Ipad. This is the 2nd string but great value.

Chef JJ chardonay done well is a beautiful thing. I like them aged as well. Really high end stuff from Margaret River in Western Australia,Cullens, Cape Mentelle, Capelvale ,Leeuwin Estate just for starters..Winery staff surf in the mornings work in the afternoons. Lots of really good restaurants at Wineries. Or cooler climate out of Victoria maybe? If you can remember what the label looked like I may be able to find it.

I will get onto this Petite syrah soon .I have a stack of it. Its funny about wine fashion.There was a move away from the big red styles by some "unsophisticated, over done ,to hot" & for a while here even chardonnay was on  the outer ,people were ABCs no not Australian born chinese
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 anything but chardonnay.Idiots! They then drank those horrible blended whites,that were bland or over sweet.Made in steel tanks by robots.

If the crew with their hands on the grapes can keep those big reds balanced then I am in. I dont want to drink it every day but there is a time & place.

My water buffalo guys are across town & out of range so I may have to sub something else. I am thinking hare braised with a little bitter chocolate in the sauce. Really old school Italian.


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi all! And happy Friday to YOU!!!

Today I made a plate of conch ceviche that was so soft, (tasted like scallop and yet taken to a far better place), and so the spicy cayenne did really add to it, and soooooooooooooo incredibly well! (If I may be so humble and such).

I make mine chunky, with lots of cilantro and yet so simply.

And I got to enjoy some, despite being out for some lunch! And so all is well!













DSCF8240.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 29, 2014


















DSCF8242.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 29, 2014


















DSCF8243.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 29, 2014






 I hope that all are amazing and just eating and driking well!

Happy Friday! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Aug 29, 2014)

Beef & eggplant curry on the go here. Dinner for tomorrow & take out for Linda so she can have a proper lunch before afternoon shift.













IMG_0956.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 29, 2014


















IMG_0957.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 29, 2014






Garlic,chilli,fresh turmeric ,ginger, Baba's curry powder ,chuck steak,beef stock,coconut milk. Low & slow.Eggplant goes in late. Malaysian home cooking.


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 30, 2014)

Damn Mick! Such beautiful food!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------

